# Harford Farm, South Norwich, Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

Saw this Old Farm from the Norwich Southern Bypass, and thought I would take a Gander. The Farmer had to leave the place apparently as the Company building the Bypass bought his land for Development of the Bypass.


----------



## Mimble (Sep 4, 2009)

Ooo Shucky that's nice!!
I like the inside of that barn - was it actually red??


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Ooo Shucky that's nice!!
> I like the inside of that barn - was it actually red??



Funnily enough Mimble, yes it was! Just how the Sun was coming through a large Barn Door! the place was pretty trashed though, a known Gypsy Target I am told.


----------



## Mimble (Sep 4, 2009)

Gorgeous! I thought it was maybe rust.
Damn "travellers" eh, they're a bugger!!


----------



## danelectro (Sep 4, 2009)

Is that the legendary place on the left going towards yarmouth??/ always look at that on my way through, Nice one!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Gorgeous! I thought it was maybe rust.
> Damn "travellers" eh, they're a bugger!!



Yes indeed they are a Nuisance! I am trying to be Politically Correct!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

danelectro said:


> Is that the legendary place on the left going towards yarmouth??/ always look at that on my way through, Nice one!



Yes thats the one Dan! High up on the left on the Hill above the Dual Carriageway.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 4, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Funnily enough Mimble, yes it was! Just how the Sun was coming through a large Barn Door! the place was pretty trashed though, a known Gypsy Target I am told.



I see this as I aproach Norwich from the A140, and yes the unwashed hoards have made a real shitbox of the place. They torched it as a leaving gesture a couple of years ago last time their camp was evicted from one of the local fields.

Just glad it wasn't a nice pretty pre victorian farmstead otherwise it would be a real shame, as it is I'm surprised it hasn't been dozed and turned into some farmers hard standing!!

Great pics BShuck, keep em coming!!

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> I see this as I aproach Norwich from the A140, and yes the unwashed hoards have made a real shitbox of the place. They torched it as a leaving gesture a couple of years ago last time their camp was evicted from one of the local fields.
> 
> Just glad it wasn't a nice pretty pre victorian farmstead otherwise it would be a real shame, as it is I'm surprised it hasn't been dozed and turned into some farmers hard standing!!
> 
> ...



Yep thats the one N.B. I expect it never was anything special but I just liked it a lot. Quite peaceful and loads of Rabbits YUM!


----------



## erol4130 (Sep 4, 2009)

i think i went to an illegal rave at this site about 3 or 4 years ago when there was pikeys living there. there used to be about 30 of them old empty portacabins about if i remember rightly. shame that they felt it necessary to torch the place after they got evicted  case of if we cant have it then u cant either  nice report tho shuck


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> i think i went to an illegal rave at this site about 3 or 4 years ago when there was pikeys living there. there used to be about 30 of them old empty portacabins about if i remember rightly. shame that they felt it necessary to torch the place after they got evicted  case of if we cant have it then u cant either  nice report tho shuck



Yeah I heard something along the same lines.


----------



## erol4130 (Sep 4, 2009)

just a faint memory of my time as a dirty norfolk raver  not good 
i think its called markshall farm from the name of the road its on tho.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> just a faint memory of my time as a dirty norfolk raver  not good
> i think its called markshall farm from the name of the road its on tho.



I want too sure! about the Proper name if Im Honest so I knew it was near Harford!


----------



## erol4130 (Sep 4, 2009)

if u look on google maps its on its own road so i just put 2 and 2 together and have probly come up with 5 lol


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> if u look on google maps its on its own road so i just put 2 and 2 together and have probly come up with 5 lol



I guess so then!


----------



## erol4130 (Sep 4, 2009)

forget all that. they changed the roads when the bypass was put in. apologies.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> forget all that. they changed the roads when the bypass was put in. apologies.



All I know is that The Farmer was subject to a Compulsory Buyout. Then the Pikeys decided to torch the Farm when they were told to leave a site which was on one of the Adjacent fields.


----------



## wagg20 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ha so you made it to Harford Bridge farm - bloody hell what a state inside
Gutted - similar to the guest house that once stood beside Tesco at HB.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

wagg20 said:


> Ah ha so you made it to Harford Bridge farm - bloody hell what a state inside
> Gutted - similar to the guest house that once stood beside Tesco at HB.



Yes mate, it was extremely trashed in there.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 4, 2009)

wagg20 said:


> Ah ha so you made it to Harford Bridge farm - bloody hell what a state inside
> Gutted - similar to the guest house that once stood beside Tesco at HB.



Which coincidentally was the setting of one of my worst nightmares!!

Basically me exploring the inside, pulling back a large rug covering a trapdoor to a celler full of rotting corpses pilled on top of each other under a load of old mattresses!!

Must have had too much suger that day....

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 5, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Which coincidentally was the setting of one of my worst nightmares!!
> 
> Basically me exploring the inside, pulling back a large rug covering a trapdoor to a celler full of rotting corpses pilled on top of each other under a load of old mattresses!!
> 
> ...



Ha ha!.So what sort of Rotten Corpses were they?


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 5, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Ha ha!.So what sort of Rotten Corpses were they?



Human, wrapped up in white shrouds!!!

NB


----------



## wonkeydonkey (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the place......especially the huge barn with the "shattered" roof!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for that W.D. It was totally trashed but I still liked it.


----------

